# cirencester park



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
what with the crap forcast  cant go out to play on my motorbike so doing the next best thing and taking the camper out 8) :lol: .

anyone going to the c+c cirencester park this weekend? we are there from sat till monday in the Burstner delfin695 fx54 ---.

If so give us a nock on the door .

Russ & shaneem


----------

